# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Do të doja të provoja sistemin Ubuntu Linux

## driniluka

Meqense kam degjuar shume fjale per kete sistem operativ do te doje qe ta projaja njeher se si eshte, ndaj do te doja te me ndihmonte ndonjeri te me gjente me serial sa per prove nese mund ta perdore edhe do me pelqeje do mundohem qe ta bleje lishencen. Kush ka mundesi te ma dergoje linkun ne MP.

----------


## autotune

ke gabu vendin por sidoqoft do te them
ubuntu ska nevoj per serial nuk esht me lek esht free. hyr ne sitin ubuntu dhe do gjesh per download free.

----------


## driniluka

> ke gabu vendin por sidoqoft do te them
> ubuntu ska nevoj per serial nuk esht me lek esht free. hyr ne sitin ubuntu dhe do gjesh per download free.


A mundem qe ta shkarkoje edhe ta instaloje pa lidhje neti?

----------


## autotune

mundesh pa asnje problem

----------


## driniluka

> mundesh pa asnje problem


Por ne shqipe eshte kjo pakete?

----------


## che_guevara86

po eshte dhe ne shqip , te gjitha gjuhet e botes .

----------


## autotune

drini kerko ne forum sepse thuaj se te gjitha pergjegjet i gjen nese ki interes 

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/forumdisplay.php?f=189

----------


## driniluka

> po eshte dhe ne shqip , te gjitha gjuhet e botes .


Por nuk po e gje dot linkun e shkarkimit ne shqipe. A ka mundesi ta postoshe?

----------


## che_guevara86

o drini po duhet ta azhornosh ore e more vesh e shkarkon kallup si program prej : www.ubuntu.com dhe kur te shkosh te gjuhet i ven nje shenje mire tek gjuha jone dhe i jeop ok dhe ajo fillon te bej azhornimet .
Po pare veshtiresi shif ne google ndonje manual se nuk ta shpjegoj dot shume mire se dhe une skam shume qe kam perdorur UBUNTU . 
Kalo mire .

----------


## driniluka

> o drini po duhet ta azhornosh ore e more vesh e shkarkon kallup si program prej : www.ubuntu.com dhe kur te shkosh te gjuhet i ven nje shenje mire tek gjuha jone dhe i jeop ok dhe ajo fillon te bej azhornimet .
> Po pare veshtiresi shif ne google ndonje manual se nuk ta shpjegoj dot shume mire se dhe une skam shume qe kam perdorur UBUNTU . 
> Kalo mire .


E mora si perfundime por mu duke shume kote, nuk e di mund edhe te gaboje por ekrani me kujtonte ato filta shqiptare me Skenderbeun shume i symet, edhe nuk mund te instaloje asnje programe si per lexime video edhe cdo lloje programi qe kam nuk istalohej.

----------


## Albmaster

> E mora si perfundime por mu duke shume kote, nuk e di mund edhe te gaboje por ekrani me kujtonte ato filta shqiptare me Skenderbeun shume i symet, edhe nuk mund te instaloje asnje programe si per lexime video edhe c*do lloje programi qe kam nuk istalohej*.



LoL por eshte mese normale qe nuk instaloheshin... Linux nuk i ka te njejta programet me ate te Windows....Programet qe doni mund ti gjeni dhe ne version Linux.

Albmaster

----------


## Enii

dhe une dua ta provoj por kam degjuar qe krijon konflikt me windows 
linux dhe ubuntu ? ndryshimi?

----------


## Albmaster

Download URL:  http://fileserver.uniroma1.it/ubuntu...sktop-i386.iso
Ubuntu Edition: Ubuntu 8.10 desktop
Computer Platform: i386
Download Location: http://fileserver.uniroma1.it/ubuntu-releases/

E keni gati link Ubuntu i hostuar ne serverin e Università di Roma (La Sapienza)

Mjafton ta shkarkoni dhe ta shkruani ne CD ROM dhe e keni gati per instalim.

----------


## driniluka

> dhe une dua ta provoj por kam degjuar qe krijon konflikt me windows 
> linux dhe ubuntu ? ndryshimi?


Ndryshimi eshte se eshte free pra pa lek, por kuptohet qe edhe nje pa lek eshte mund te jete edhe aqe i mire, por gjithsesi une jam mesuar me wndows edhe me duket pak kot ne perdorime jo se eshte i veshtire por eshte e veshtire qe te gjeshe programe, se shumica nxierin per wndows.

----------


## Albmaster

> Ndryshimi eshte se eshte free pra pa lek, por kuptohet qe edhe nje pa lek eshte mund te jete edhe aqe i mire, por gjithsesi une jam mesuar me wndows edhe me duket pak kot ne perdorime jo se eshte i veshtire por eshte e veshtire qe te gjeshe programe, se shumica nxierin per wndows.


Shumica e software ne qarkullim kane dhe version Linux.

Ndryshimi tjeter qe ka Linux nga Windows eshte se ne Linux mund te behet run nje program dhe pa e instaluar dhe i thua ADIOS  Viruseve pasi linux ka me shume mbrojtje dhe eshte me efikas te thuash te drejten.Pastaj kuptohet qe Windows eshte platforma me e perhapur ne nivel boteror....Serverat e medhenj boteror dhe faqet per ne shume te njohura jane te hostuara ne Servera Linux  :buzeqeshje: 

Windows = Viruse/Commerce/ect

Albmaster

----------


## driniluka

> Shumica e software ne qarkullim kane dhe version Linux.
> 
> Ndryshimi tjeter qe ka Linux nga Windows eshte se ne Linux mund te behet run nje program dhe pa e instaluar dhe i thua ADIOS  Viruseve pasi linux ka me shume mbrojtje dhe eshte me efikas te thuash te drejten.Pastaj kuptohet qe Windows eshte platforma me e perhapur ne nivel boteror....Serverat e medhenj boteror dhe faqet per ne shume te njohura jane te hostuara ne Servera Linux 
> 
> Windows = Viruse/Commerce/ect
> 
> Albmaster


A ka mundesi te me tregoshe edhe ndonje faqe qe eshte vetem per Linux me programe nese nuk lejohet ketu ateher ne MP edhe me cfare duhet te mbaroje programi se me EXE kam provuar disa edhe nuk mund t'i instaloje megjthse thoshin se ishin per Linux edhe serialet e programeve per wndows a funksionojne edhe pe Linux?

----------


## Albmaster

> A ka mundesi te me tregoshe edhe ndonje faqe qe eshte vetem per Linux me programe nese nuk lejohet ketu ateher ne MP edhe me cfare duhet te mbaroje programi se me EXE kam provuar disa edhe nuk mund t'i instaloje megjthse thoshin se ishin per Linux edhe serialet e programeve per wndows a funksionojne edhe pe Linux?


linkun e ke ne privat.

Rekomandoj amule per me shume programe linux per cilin do qe eshte i interesuar.

Njehere qe lidhesh ne serverat p2p mund te gjeni dhe programet perkatese per ubuntu !

Albmaster

----------


## driniluka

> linkun e ke ne privat.
> 
> Rekomandoj amule per me shume programe linux per cilin do qe eshte i interesuar.
> 
> Njehere qe lidhesh ne serverat p2p mund te gjeni dhe programet perkatese per ubuntu !
> 
> Albmaster


Problemi eshte se nuk mund te lidhem me p2p se une futem ne net kafe edhe ketu nuk eshte i instaluar p2p edhe per te shkarkuar nga aty me mer shume kohe e cila mua me mungon.

----------


## eni_

Nese ke windows, je pertac, ske qef te mesosh per menyren se si punojne sistemet, atere rri aty ku je! mos instalo gje! perndryshe shkarko ubuntu-ne e ke gjithashtu livecd qe mund ta perdoresh pa e instaluar ne PC.

persa i perket asaj qe thote albmaster.
Programet per ubuntu nuk i gjen ne asnje lloj menyre ne p2p. Jo nese s'do ti hapesh pune vetes. Programet i ke gjithashtu falas, dhe i ke ne servera (ndryshe te quajtura repo). Lexo ne google se si punon apt-get qe te shohesh se si instalohen programet.

----------


## driniluka

> Nese ke windows, je pertac, ske qef te mesosh per menyren se si punojne sistemet, atere rri aty ku je! mos instalo gje! perndryshe shkarko ubuntu-ne e ke gjithashtu livecd qe mund ta perdoresh pa e instaluar ne PC.
> 
> persa i perket asaj qe thote albmaster.
> Programet per ubuntu nuk i gjen ne asnje lloj menyre ne p2p. Jo nese s'do ti hapesh pune vetes. Programet i ke gjithashtu falas, dhe i ke ne servera (ndryshe te quajtura repo). Lexo ne google se si punon apt-get qe te shohesh se si instalohen programet.


Lol te fgalenderoje per sugjerimin por puna eshte se nuk para mar veshe nga anglishtja edhe nga ajo kerkoje ndihem ne nje forum shqiptare se kerkimet di si ti beje por kur nuk e kuptoje dicka eshe normale qe do kerkoje ndihem se nuk jam egoist edhe kryenec si disa...

----------

